# Yellows are up in southern Illinois



## mushroomcommander (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## mushroomcommander (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## mushroomcommander (Apr 12, 2013)

https://flic.kr/p/TC6E2c


----------



## mushroomcommander (Apr 12, 2013)

This site is screwy........


----------



## northcentral (Apr 12, 2013)

Ah those are sweet! Where are you again?


----------



## mushroomcommander (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm from Monroe Co IL. I can't get this site to work for me half the time. I posted other pics but not they won't come up. They just changed the format of the site IDK if that has something to do with it. I posted this yesterday but the time on the post said it was "yesterday" when I posted it. IDK whats going on but the post date is right today. The shroom where found in Madison Co. though. Found 9 more big yellows today.


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

Commander - go to your profile and check the time zone listed. I think what's listed may be a default. Change it and you'll see the change.


----------



## MycoBean (Apr 10, 2017)

Done 2 picks down in so Ill this season I'll be back again soon.once on monday then on sunday.im from midstate,so they are finally catching on up here.hasnt been as good as I'd hoped much of my best spot is highly disturbed logged and burned this year so maybe next year will be bombshell?Big yellows up on southern slopes but still finding plenty of pinky babies to leave.


----------



## MycoBean (Apr 10, 2017)

From 4/3 first pick less than a dozen of lil babies


----------

